# medical question about 9 year old sons foreskin...UPDATED



## happygal

hi, sorry for the title but i wasnt sure what to put really.

yesterday my son was screaming and crying when he went for a wee so we saw the dr who after having a look at my sons bits to check for redness or swelling prescribed anitibiotics for a water infection.
i was happy with that and hoped that the tablets along with drinking lots my son would be feeling a bit better today.

well, he was up all through the night crying trying to wee and then this afternoon he came and told me that when he has a wee his willy swells.

the next time he needed the toilet i watched him have a wee (it took alot of persuading for him to let me lol) when he had a wee it was like there was a backlog of wee under his foreskin and over a few mins it drained and went back to what he says is normal.

seeing as there had been a change in symptoms i rang nhs direct to see if it was normal for this to happen with a water infection.

they went through lots of questions, one being can he pull his foreskin all the way back.
when he tried, he couldnt pull it back at ll, it just got all red and swollen looking at the end, i couldnt even see the hole thats meant to be there.

i was told to take him to see the gp tomorrow for him to be examined again and she was also talking about the possibility of needing circumsision.

i have 2 questions really, one being with my son being in so much pain, im thinking of ringing the out of hours gp this evening so we can be seen at the clinic rather than make my son go through another miserable night before getting any help. do you think this would be ok?

and my other question is has anyone experienced anything similar?

sorry for the long post and thankyou if you managed to get to the end :flower:


----------



## Weeplin

I have no experience of this but if my son went through this I would call the out of hours doctor and see about getting him into the clinic although if he needs surgery that won't help him now but maybe they can give him some painkillers or a cream or something. 

Hope it gets sorted soon x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I would deffo call out of hours! He may not get anything to make him feel better tonight, but you wont feel so bad for just leaving it for another night!


----------



## fuffyburra

OH's entire family have had to be circumcised because of similar problems. Apparently it's more common than you think! He said as soon as the procedure was over he felt better already lol. 

I'd definitely call the out of hours doctor. As Ju_Bubbs says, if they can do some thing that's great, but if they can't at least you tried :hugs: 

Hope he feels better really soon!! x x


----------



## happygal

thankyou all. i did phone the out of hours gp and we went up to the clinic to see the dr. he said the opening to my sons penis is very narrow. he said he needs to be refered to be circumsised(sp) but it has to be our own gp who refers him. so we need to see our own gp in the morning.
unfortunately theres is nothing we can do to stop it hurting tonight, its just a case of giving him paracetamol and trying to keep him comfortable.

do any of you know how long its likely to take for him to get over the op? hes due to go to spain with my sister on the 24th, i really hope he can still go.

also, with it causing him so much pain, is he likely to get refered fairly quickly?

thanks for any advise x


----------



## babyno9

Hi, how is your son now?! Poor boy, i hope things have have been sorted and he is better now x


----------



## happygal

hi, we took matthew to see the dr and he said he has got something called phimosis and he has been reffered to a consultant as he will most likely need to be circumcised, unfortunately there is a 2/4 week wait for the refferal! 
luckily the pain seems to of died off a bit so hopefully he will be a bit more comfortable for a while x


----------



## sophxx

aww my little brother had this he was circumsied at 3 it was just day surgery my mum said it was horrible as he was crying alot but he was alot younger than your lo. im not sure on the op but i know my bro was out to sleep my lo was done at a couple of months old and never cryed he wasnt put to sleep either

hope the refferal comes through quick x


----------



## mom22boys

my son was 1 when he had his done. It took a few days but he was back to normal sore but back to normal!


----------



## Eternal

not sure of your finicial situation, By so many time we have waited weeks for appointments and then find out our appts are months away (although with children its usually a lot quicker), still we started getting private appts, when we call up they will say of its a 6 month waiting list blah blah, and we say what about privately and they say "is tonight ok?" For our appts its cost about £120! but its been worth it to get stuff done there and then, not sure how it works if they need surgery though. 

But is a lot of money, so not everyone has access to that, it needs to be cash or cheque too, so cant pay by credit card. at least not the ones we have seen, but it was quick!

Otherwise, keep calling the hospital and saying how much pain he is in, the more you push the quicker he will be seen, its not fair, but thats the way it works. 

Good luck xxxx


----------

